# Install new package which is not available in FreeBSD Ports nor Package



## anti (Mar 21, 2013)

Let us assume that there is a new personal package for FreeBSD 9.1 downloadable from:
http://www.mysite.com/myapp.tbz


How could I download and install it in my FreeBSD machine? (needed commands).
How can I make it available for FreeBSD users in the form of a port in /usr/ports and a package such that it can be installed by: `pkg_add myapp.tbz`?


----------



## fluca1978 (Mar 21, 2013)

Read the man page of pkg_add(1) and look at PKG_PATH, PACKAGEROOT, PACKAGESITE and friends.

Then if you want to distribute the package to the whole world, this can help.


----------



## kpa (Mar 21, 2013)

It's easiest to just set PACKAGESITE, for example:

`$ setenv PACKAGESITE [url]http://www.mysite.com/path_to_packages/Latest[/url]`


----------



## SirDice (Mar 21, 2013)

anti said:
			
		

> Let us assume that there is a new personal package for FreeBSD 9.1 downloadable from:
> http://www.mysite.com/myapp.tbz
> 
> 1- How could I download and install it in my FreeBSD machine ? (needed commands).




```
# cd /tmp
# fetch http://www.mysite.com/myapp.tbz
# pkg_add myapp.tbz
```



> 2- How can I make it available for FreeBSD users in a form of Port in /usr/ports & Package such that, it can be installed by: pkg_add myapp.tbz ?


Submit a request.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 21, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> anti said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SirDice is right, submit a request. There are a few straightforward steps involved, that are perfectly described in the FreeBSD Porter's Handbook.

The ports maintainers are very responsive, for example, I got my port uploaded in less than 12 h after submitting the new port request. Only, I found it more convenient to use the web-based equivalent of the send-pr(1)() tool.


----------

